# Bugs in Furs



## svtraptor (Mar 29, 2010)

I've got an arctic fox fur hung up at my cabin and have noticed pupae (probably moults, around a dozen) on the underside,
Is there anything I can treat the fur with to repel the insects?

Thanks,

JZP


----------



## trapper2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

spray with cleaner on back side or put in freezer to kill the bugs that are on it


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, some bug spray and into the freezer should do the trick!


----------

